
Intel is HERE’s new investor and partner on autonomous cars and IoT tech - chkuendig
http://360.here.com/2017/01/03/intel-is-heres-new-investor-and-partner-on-autonomous-cars-and-iot-tech/
======
chkuendig
Relevant: [https://here.com/en/company/newsroom/press-
releases/2016-27-...](https://here.com/en/company/newsroom/press-
releases/2016-27-12-0)

